# Hello from New Jersey



## BrianMcMLG (May 31, 2013)

My name is Brian McFadden and last night I had the honor and priviledge of being initiated into this great brotherhood as a member of Beverly-Riverside Lodge 107 in Riverside, NJ. I am very proud to be accepted into the oldest and greatest fraternity in the world.*Hello to all of my new brethren!


----------



## KSigMason (May 31, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## jwhoff (May 31, 2013)

Greetings from Houston.

God speed you on your way to enlightenment brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 1, 2013)

Greetings from Floresville, Texas Brother. Enjoy your lessons and the Fraternity.


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words of welcome. This is a truly amazing and rather awe inspiring experience. I only regret that I didnt join sooner. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41 (Jun 3, 2013)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas.


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Oct 18, 2013)

It is quite the coincidence that this forum is based out of Texas. A member of my Lodge in Nj recently moved to Texas and is currently enjoying dual membership. We see him every 3-4 months or so. He tells us that there is literally a Lodge meeting happening every night if the week because we have so many brethren in the state of Texas. Just thought that was kinda neat. It is a small world after all 

My Freemasonry HD


----------

